

78 killed and 140 injured in Spain train crash - rfnslyr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23448002

======
victorhn
Here is a video of the moment of the crash:
[http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bca_1374749009](http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bca_1374749009)

The train does seem to be traveling in high speed.

